
Processor Microcode for Linux - swills
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27591/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File?v=t
======
gargravarr
Does amaze me that Intel list this as supporting all the way back to the
original Pentium 75MHz. That's over twenty years old. This kind of support for
a consumer tech product? Incredible.

~~~
bratch
The package contains microcode for old CPUs but it isn't necessarily still
updated or recent.

Here for example is what's available for my router's CPU, from the latest
package:

    
    
      # grep model\ name /proc/cpuinfo
      model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4500  @ 2.20GHz
    
      # iucode_tool -S -l /lib/firmware/intel-ucode/* | tail -n1
      iucode_tool: system has processor(s) with signature 0x000006fd
        030/003: sig 0x000006fd, pf_mask 0x01, 2010-10-02, rev 0x00a4, size 4096
    

Last updated almost eight years ago, so doesn't contain any Spectre/Meltdown
fixes.

~~~
gargravarr
According to another link on here, there are plans to patch all the way back
to 45nm Core 2 Duo chips in the works:

[https://www.anandtech.com/show/12533/intel-spectre-
meltdown](https://www.anandtech.com/show/12533/intel-spectre-meltdown)

------
tyingq
Is this Spectre/Meltdown related? The last microcode release for that wasn't
good.

~~~
swills
Yes, this should have the fixed fix.

------
CyberDildonics
I would rather just ask the NSA what information they would like from me and
send it to them directly.

~~~
a0-prw
But if they told you what information they wanted from you, they'd have to
kill you ;)

~~~
mykull
We already know this. They have a mandate for total information awareness.
Collect everything. They just claim they haven't collected the data until
someone views it in their database for a specific purpose, but that's misusing
the word "collection" so they can pretend they aren't shitting all over the
4th amendment.

